# Does Donald Trump have a small penis?



## Lakhota (Mar 25, 2016)

(CNN) Donald Trump is defending his hands again.

This time around he was responding to comments by Hillary Clinton, who, during her speech at the American Israel Public Affairs Committee gathering on Monday, suggested that Trump's wouldn't be "steady" enough to steer negotiations between the Israelis and Palestinians.

"I have the steadiest hands, look at those hands," Trump said, clenching his fist, during an interview with CNN's Wolf Blitzer. "Far steadier than hers."

Asked earlier in the day by the Washington Post editorial board if he regretted a past public discussion of those hands -- one he used during a GOP debate as a metaphor to talk up his anatomical dimensions -- Trump referred to provocation by Sen. Marco Rubio and said, "No, I had to do it."

"Look at my hands," he told the Post's editorial page chief Fred Hiatt. "They're fine. Nobody other than Graydon Carter years ago used to use that. My hands are normal hands. During a debate, he was losing, and he said, 'Oh, he has small hands and therefore, you know what that means.' This was not me. This was Rubio that said, 'He has small hands and you know what that means.' Okay? So, he started it."

Trump was only beginning.

He recalled a supporter telling him, "You have good-sized hands."

They are, he continued, actually "slightly large."

"In fact," he noted, "I buy a slightly smaller than large glove."

Trump blamed former GOP primary rival Rubio, who had made teasing suggestions about billionaire's digits, for provoking him.

"(Rubio) wanted to do his Don Rickles stuff and it didn't work out," Trump said. "Obviously, it didn't work too well. But one of the things he said was 'He has small hands and therefore, you know what that means, he has small something else.' You can look it up. I didn't say it."

Donald Trump is defending his hands again - CNNPolitics.com

Trump seems terribly self-conscious about the size of his "hands" - leading one to the obvious conclusion that he must have a small penis.  That may help explain his personality - always trying to compensate for his male inadequacy and insecurities.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 25, 2016)

To quote a guy I once heard - "It may be short, but it's not very big around"...


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 25, 2016)

Not withstanding the size of his hands he is afraid of a little blonde girl on the tv station.How will he protect the western world when he is scared of Ms Kelly ?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 25, 2016)

No clue. But he is clearly insecure about it


----------



## Pogo (Mar 25, 2016)

"I have the steadiest hands".....
"I have a very good  brain".....
"I have the best words".....
"I'm really rich"......


Yup.  Microdick.


----------



## mdk (Mar 25, 2016)

6' 2" is a pretty big dick.


----------



## Zander (Mar 25, 2016)

Why don't you go suck it and then give us a report Lakhota?


----------



## Pete7469 (Mar 25, 2016)

Lakoturd is just desperate for any dick.


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 25, 2016)

Ms Kelly is a self-promoting diva who has turned her fairly reasonable Fox News show into a non-stop anti-Trump tirade. She has lost all credibility as a news anchor and comes off like a scorned ex-wife out for blood.


----------



## Pete7469 (Mar 25, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Not withstanding the size of his hands he is afraid of a little blonde girl on the tv station.How will he protect the western world when he is scared of Ms Kelly ?




That is the only intelligent post you have made so far.

Accolades
.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2016)

Zander said:


> Why don't you go suck it and then give us a report Lakhota?


no shit. the left is so sleazy children shouldn't be allowed around them


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 25, 2016)

MarathonMike said:


> Ms Kelly is a self-promoting diva who has turned her fairly reasonable Fox News show into a non-stop anti-Trump tirade. She has lost all credibility as a news anchor and comes off like a scorned ex-wife out for blood.


A real man would welcome the challenge.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 25, 2016)

MarathonMike said:


> Ms Kelly is a self-promoting diva who has turned her fairly reasonable Fox News show into a non-stop anti-Trump tirade. She has lost all credibility as a news anchor and comes off like a scorned ex-wife out for blood.



You mean blood out of her "wherever"...?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2016)

Small?

We will never know

What we do know is that Penis will never be fucking as President


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> (CNN) Donald Trump is defending his hands again.
> 
> This time around he was responding to comments by Hillary Clinton, who, during her speech at the American Israel Public Affairs Committee gathering on Monday, suggested that Trump's wouldn't be "steady" enough to steer negotiations between the Israelis and Palestinians.
> 
> ...



I don't know about the size of Trump's penis, but there is no doubt that you have an unusually small brain.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 25, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > (CNN) Donald Trump is defending his hands again.
> ...



How would you know that, dirty Finger Boy?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 25, 2016)

I am probably going over old ground but Hitlers cock was less than 1 inch long.


----------



## Norman (Mar 25, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> (CNN) Donald Trump is defending his hands again.
> 
> This time around he was responding to comments by Hillary Clinton, who, during her speech at the American Israel Public Affairs Committee gathering on Monday, suggested that Trump's wouldn't be "steady" enough to steer negotiations between the Israelis and Palestinians.
> 
> ...



Do you have a personal interest in this issue? Or why is it important to you? Just wondering. I thought women don't like him and gays hate him... Yet they seem to be obsessed about his penis.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Not withstanding the size of his hands he is afraid of a little blonde girl on the tv station.How will he protect the western world when he is scared of Ms Kelly ?


Why does the leftwing douche bag convert every right-wing expression of distaste to mean "fear?"  

No need to respond. We know the answer.  It was summed up in the label "douche bag."


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 25, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> I am probably going over old ground but Hitlers cock was less than 1 inch long.



Thank you.  Yes, I've heard that.  Birds of a feather...


----------



## Rustic (Mar 25, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> (CNN) Donald Trump is defending his hands again.
> 
> This time around he was responding to comments by Hillary Clinton, who, during her speech at the American Israel Public Affairs Committee gathering on Monday, suggested that Trump's wouldn't be "steady" enough to steer negotiations between the Israelis and Palestinians.
> 
> ...


It seems you would like to know?? LOL


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



ROFL!  I read your posts.  That's how I know.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 25, 2016)

Norman said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > (CNN) Donald Trump is defending his hands again.
> ...


I couldnt vote for a bloke with a 1" cock. Might as well do the job yourself.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 25, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > (CNN) Donald Trump is defending his hands again.
> ...



Say Fingerboy --- anyone ever tell you you have extraordinarily short fingers?


----------



## Norman (Mar 25, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Not withstanding the size of his hands he is afraid of a little blonde girl on the tv station.How will he protect the western world when he is scared of Ms Kelly ?
> ...



It's probably just projection. What is in Trump's pants keeps him awake at night, trembling in fear.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2016)

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Nope.  I have big hands.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 25, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I bet you'd like a Stubby Trump doll...


----------



## Little-Acorn (Mar 25, 2016)

*Does Donald Trump have a small penis?*


I see the leftist fanatics are concentrating on the issues that matter, as usual.

Or at least, the issues they find the most interesting.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 25, 2016)

You know they're desperate when they start speculating about the size of a candidate's penis.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 25, 2016)

Little-Acorn said:


> *Does Donald Trump have a small penis?*
> 
> 
> I see the leftist fanatics are concentrating on the issues that matter, as usual.
> ...



Adolf Trump just can't stop talking about his "hands".  Somewhat like he used to talk about dating his daughter.  Weird...


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 25, 2016)

S.J. said:


> You know they're desperate when they start speculating about the size of a candidate's penis.



Hey, Trump's the one who can't let it go.


----------



## ninja007 (Mar 25, 2016)

MarathonMike said:


> Ms Kelly is a self-promoting diva who has turned her fairly reasonable Fox News show into a non-stop anti-Trump tirade. She has lost all credibility as a news anchor and comes off like a scorned ex-wife out for blood.




add medved, beck and levin to the long list.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 25, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Funny --- that's what Rump said.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Mar 25, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> > *Does Donald Trump have a small penis?*
> ...


See?


----------



## Norman (Mar 25, 2016)

Are the socialist leftist regressives now claiming that Trump is Hitler because his penis reminds them of Hitler's penis?

This is the most profoundly retarded claim I have heard yet.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 25, 2016)

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



So how did you check it for accuracy?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 25, 2016)

Norman said:


> Are the socialist leftist regressives now claiming that Trump is Hitler because his penis reminds them of Hitler's penis?
> 
> This is the most profoundly retarded claim I have heard yet.



Nooo..... nobody called you Hitler did they?

You gotta earn that.


----------



## Pete7469 (Mar 25, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> no shit. the left is so sleazy children shouldn't be allowed around them



Parasites like Lakoturd are the reason I don't oppose abortion. If they have their genetic garbage sucked down a drain who am I to interfere?


----------



## Pete7469 (Mar 25, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> I am probably going over old ground but Hitlers cock was less than 1 inch long.




I hope it satisfied you none the less.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 25, 2016)

Did I stumble into porn?


----------



## Norman (Mar 25, 2016)

And so it has been concluded, Trump has a bigger penis than Hillary. 

/Thread.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 25, 2016)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Did I stumble into porn?



Probably - if you've been watching the GOP debates.


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 25, 2016)

This thread is super lamo.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 26, 2016)

You just can't make this stuff up.

Now, Little Hands Trump, with help from a guy named "Pecker" is accusing Cruz of having multiple affairs.

Additionally, the piece notes that Trump and Enquirer CEO David Pecker “have been friends for years.”

Read more: Trump, National Enquirer CEO ‘Have Been Friends For Years’


----------



## S.J. (Mar 26, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > You know they're desperate when they start speculating about the size of a candidate's penis.
> ...


Yet YOU started a thread about it.


----------



## BluesLegend (Mar 26, 2016)

Best liberal projection thread ever!


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 26, 2016)

Trump has small hands so that when he holds his penis it looks larger than it really is


----------



## Norman (Mar 26, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Trump has small hands so that when he holds his penis it looks larger than it really is



Actually, he has a hot wife to "hold" it. As we have learned. More liberal projection?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 26, 2016)

Norman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has small hands so that when he holds his penis it looks larger than it really is
> ...


She needs one of these to hold it.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 26, 2016)

To what which asked the questioin:

If Trump does would your heart be broken?

Or simply worried that it might get stuck in your teeth?


----------



## Norman (Mar 26, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



She already has a hot wife. No need to drag 3rd parties into this. That is the Clinton way.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 26, 2016)

Norman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Does a hot wife compensate for a micro-penis?


----------



## Never3ndr (Mar 26, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Am I the only one that finds the infatuation with this guy's dick size (on both sides), to be pretty irrelevant to almost everything?  If the guy has a "micropenis" or if he is hung like a pterodactyl...none of that really matters...unless he plans on sword fighting with leaders of foreign nations, of course.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 26, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Apparently money does.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2016)

Never3ndr said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Obviously only the left cares about the size of his penis.  What else can you whine about when you can't win on the issues?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 26, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> To quote a guy I once heard - "It may be short, but it's not very big around"...



My cousin told me size does not matter and it is how you use it that counts, and I looked straight in his fact and said he must have a small penis, and boy the profanity that came from him was hilarious as can be...

I am pretty sure Trump is lacking in the bad Johnson region, and it shows in his manners...


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > To quote a guy I once heard - "It may be short, but it's not very big around"...
> ...



The fact that you're a douche bag shows in your manner.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 26, 2016)

So the CNN driveby asked him a specific question about his hands and tried to bait him to make it about his dick, which he didn't do, so you come here and pretend he did? You've obviously been schlonged.


----------



## jillian (Mar 26, 2016)

Avatar4321 said:


> No clue. But he is clearly insecure about it



i figure like most pathologic guys who aren't as great their fathers are, he has insecurities on every level.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 26, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > To quote a guy I once heard - "It may be short, but it's not very big around"...
> ...


I'm pretty sure you've been schlonged too. In fact most of the left has. I've never speculated about his dick. Or anyone else's. Well there was Willy's crooked willy, remember that? More than I wanted to know.


----------



## jillian (Mar 26, 2016)

Zander said:


> Why don't you go suck it and then give us a report Lakhota?



you're the one with your head up his butt, why don't you just give her a heads up.

and why are you so offended that he makes people sick. vote for him, if you've gone that wacky, but really, stop shilling for him. 

it's embarrassing.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 26, 2016)

jillian said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > No clue. But he is clearly insecure about it
> ...


His dad didn't make liberals foam over at the mouth from coast to coast. That's a gift.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 26, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Why do you belittle disabled people?


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 26, 2016)

Zander said:


> Why don't you go suck it and then give us a report Lakhota?



I don't need the money.  Apparently Melania did.


----------



## kaz (Mar 26, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> (CNN) Donald Trump is defending his hands again.
> 
> This time around he was responding to comments by Hillary Clinton, who, during her speech at the American Israel Public Affairs Committee gathering on Monday, suggested that Trump's wouldn't be "steady" enough to steer negotiations between the Israelis and Palestinians.
> 
> ...



You're still upset about losing the bigger dick contest with Hillary, aren't you?


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 26, 2016)

Were needle dick Trump's children conceived via artificial insemination?


----------



## jillian (Mar 26, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



no one is foaming at the mouth, dear except for loons like you who are drooling. that's your own spittle you're seeing.

i'm sorry the truth hurts. 

we're laughing at you and your party's desperation. it's chickens coming home to roost.

and when you lose, and you will, we'll continue to laugh at you.

now run along, dearie.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 26, 2016)

Lakota has an obsession with dicks.............sick...


----------



## jillian (Mar 26, 2016)

kaz said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > (CNN) Donald Trump is defending his hands again.
> ...



your mental illness has been obvious for a while.

control yourself.


----------



## kaz (Mar 26, 2016)

jillian said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



So basically you had nothing but you wanted to go ahead and be snotty anyway ...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 26, 2016)

This thread begs the question.....Why do all the perv...........ROE's kakdjfkdjf........and misfits run to the Democratic party,.........


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 26, 2016)

Latest Donald Trump doll


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 26, 2016)

There appears to be a lot of Liberal Wankers on this thread.........Their obsession with Schlongs is noted...........


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 26, 2016)

jillian said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


This thread is about Trump, dearie. Like 50,000 other threads. So maybe you need to tweak your theory?


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 26, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Latest Donald Trump doll



Looks anatomically correct - except for the slim waist.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 26, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Latest Donald Trump doll
> ...


Now these guys are judging the size of dicks............You can 't make this shit up.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 26, 2016)

He just held a press conference. It's this big ...


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 26, 2016)

Does Donald Trump have a micro-penis?

Is the Pope Catholic?
Does a bear shit in the woods?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 26, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> He just held a press conference. It's this big ...


Such small hands


----------



## Norman (Mar 26, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Latest Donald Trump doll



Seems like liberals have castrated that Trump doll as if it was their own kid, in the name of their hero Catilyn Jenner. Possibly a other reasoning is that, if the liberal audience saw the truth, they could not handle it... Liberals never speak the truth.

Get over it, you can't stump the Trump, he will Trump you. If you just search you feelings you know it to be true.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 26, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> He just held a press conference. It's this big ...



Funny.  He later correct his statement...


----------



## Never3ndr (Mar 26, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Never3ndr said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I'm pretty sure that this was actually originally brought up by the GOP (Rubio)...not the left.

This is the last comment I will make having to deal with this guy's dick.  I'm not against homosexuality, but I shall let you all continue your homoerotic infatuation without me.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 26, 2016)

These Liberal Lunatics are funny.............

They will try anything................


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 26, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > He just held a press conference. It's this big ...
> ...


That was about how much he cares about butthurt feelings.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 26, 2016)

Never3ndr said:


> I'm pretty sure that this was actually originally brought up by the GOP (Rubio)...not the left.
> 
> This is the last comment I will make having to deal with this guy's dick.  I'm not against homosexuality, but I shall let you all continue your homoerotic infatuation without me.


It was just getting good!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2016)

Never3ndr said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Never3ndr said:
> ...



Rubio brought it up, but the left is the party that has been dragging this thing on and on and on.  It sure isn't Rubio. He isn't even running now.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 26, 2016)

A liberal homo afraid that Trump's dick won't fill his stretched out ass.

Think.  Trump doesn't want to fuck your skanky ass.  Keep your wet dreams to yourself then how big another man's dick is won't worry you.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 26, 2016)

Norman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Latest Donald Trump doll
> ...


Caitlin Jenner is a Republican

"Stump" is the best way to describe Trumps attributes


----------



## Norman (Mar 26, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> A liberal homo afraid that Trump's dick won't fill his stretched out ass.
> 
> Think.  Trump doesn't want to fuck your skanky ass.  Keep your wet dreams to yourself then how big another man's dick is won't worry you.



You can repeat this till the end of days... but they ain't stopping dreaming about it. They are mesmerized by the alpha.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 26, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> A liberal homo afraid that Trump's dick won't fill his stretched out ass.
> 
> Think.  Trump doesn't want to fuck your skanky ass.  Keep your wet dreams to yourself then how big another man's dick is won't worry you.


To be fair, their obama dreams were never realized. Bernie is too old. Hillary, ... well no one wants to go there.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 26, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > He just held a press conference. It's this big ...
> ...


Damn...those are small hands


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 26, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> (CNN) Donald Trump is defending his hands again.
> 
> This time around he was responding to comments by Hillary Clinton, who, during her speech at the American Israel Public Affairs Committee gathering on Monday, suggested that Trump's wouldn't be "steady" enough to steer negotiations between the Israelis and Palestinians.
> 
> ...



He probably hasn't seen it recently enough to remember:


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 26, 2016)

Agit8r said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > (CNN) Donald Trump is defending his hands again.
> ...



I agree.  He looks like a fat hog.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 26, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


They are still trying to sell this shit.....


----------



## Norman (Mar 26, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It is a bit ironic that the liberal kids hero, is still a republican.

Then again, liberals never achieve anything so I am not surprised.


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 26, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



All that Bernie has to do in the Town Hall debate in October, is take off his own jacket.  Trump cannot.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 26, 2016)

Agit8r said:


> All that Bernie has to do in the Town Hall debate in October, is take off his own jacket.  Trump cannot.


Trump has people that can do it. Bernie expects the Department of Jacket Removers to do their job.


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 26, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> (CNN) Donald Trump is defending his hands again.
> 
> This time around he was responding to comments by Hillary Clinton, who, during her speech at the American Israel Public Affairs Committee gathering on Monday, suggested that Trump's wouldn't be "steady" enough to steer negotiations between the Israelis and Palestinians.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to speculate about Trump's penis size. However, I think that Rubio, who is a shorter than average diminutive guy, suffers from a psychological condition that is colloquially known as "little man syndrome".


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 26, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > All that Bernie has to do in the Town Hall debate in October, is take off his own jacket.  Trump cannot.
> ...



No, I mean that Trump doesn't dare present himself without a jacket.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 26, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> (CNN) Donald Trump is defending his hands again.
> 
> This time around he was responding to comments by Hillary Clinton, who, during her speech at the American Israel Public Affairs Committee gathering on Monday, suggested that Trump's wouldn't be "steady" enough to steer negotiations between the Israelis and Palestinians.
> 
> ...




Left wing moonbats  always focus on the matters at hand.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 26, 2016)

Melania Trump weighs in.....


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 26, 2016)

Trump's penis insecurity is probably driving him mad.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 26, 2016)

Agit8r said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...



Whoa, looks like Chris Christie.  Imagine crawling in bed with that.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 26, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Ms Kelly is a self-promoting diva who has turned her fairly reasonable Fox News show into a non-stop anti-Trump tirade. She has lost all credibility as a news anchor and comes off like a scorned ex-wife out for blood.
> ...


This may be the first time I'd have to agree with you. BUT... This board would be inundated with threads claiming Trump was waging a war on women.


----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> (CNN) Donald Trump is defending his hands again.
> 
> This time around he was responding to comments by Hillary Clinton, who, during her speech at the American Israel Public Affairs Committee gathering on Monday, suggested that Trump's wouldn't be "steady" enough to steer negotiations between the Israelis and Palestinians.
> 
> ...



Why am I not surprised to see such a leftist troll thread from the likes of you, oh great _*heyókȟa.*_


----------



## Care4all (Mar 26, 2016)

this reminded me of the ny post's headlines back in 1990 where it quoted Marla Maples saying sex with donald trump was the ''Best sex she ever had...'', doubted a small wee wee would have produced that statement...

so I looked for her statement and found some interesting things...*turns out she never said that to any reporter or in public....*  (I didn't know that back then)

The Donald had that put in the newspaper, or did nothing to stop it from running, the day after ivana's 41st birthday where trump spent the day celebrating with Ivana and the kids in Florida...long story, read all about marla and their affair that put her in the limelight....
here:
Ooh-La-La Marla! : People.com

but then I found this article about the statement 20 years afterwards with Marla being interviewed...looks like trump set it up...he was playing the same antics back then as he is now...

and also found out while marla was the mistress and ivana the wife he also slept around with a penthouse mag girl...she said sex was great with him too...  small wee wee is becoming more unlikely...

_ 
* Marla Maples Speaks Out On Sex With The Donald – ‘The Best’ She’s Ever Had? *
January 5, 2011 7:52 AM PST
  
It’s been 20 years since the New York Post proclaimed in a headline that Marla Maples had dubbed sex with Donald Trump “the best she’s ever had,” and now the 47-year-old stunner is speaking out._
*
“I want to know — I know Donald has connections everywhere — did he plant that?” Billy Bush asked Marla of the juicy headline during an interview on Access Hollywood Live on Wednesday. “Did you ever say that?”

“Let’s put it this way — I think [Donald] had an opportunity to [take] that story out of the papers and he chose not to,” Marla told Billy and Kit Hoover. “That was pretty awful at the time. Now it’s funny to look back on, but at the time it was so humiliating!”*
_
“So you never said it?” Billy continued.

“Did I ever say it? I don’t want to destroy him!” Marla laughed. “Maybe I whispered it somewhere along the way? But not for public domain.”

Marla Maples Speaks Out On Sex With The Donald – ‘The Best’ She’s Ever Had?

_


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 26, 2016)

Care4all said:


> this reminded me of the ny post's headlines back in 1990 where it quoted Marla Maples saying sex with donald trump was the ''Best sex she ever had...'', doubted a small wee wee would have produced that statement...
> 
> so I looked for her statement and found some interesting things...*turns out she never said that to any reporter or in public....*  (I didn't know that back then)
> 
> ...



Yeah, money can make even dry humping seem like great sex.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 27, 2016)

Agit8r said:


> No, I mean that Trump doesn't dare present himself without a jacket.


Why? He's running for president, not your sugar daddy. Hard to believe, I know.


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 27, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > No, I mean that Trump doesn't dare present himself without a jacket.
> ...



He would never recover from the snickers of the audience, as they realize where the term "fat cat" comes from.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Mar 27, 2016)

Does Trump have a small penis?  A better question is does he have a large clitoris?  He such a whiny pussy and looks like a dyke in a suit.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 27, 2016)

Agit8r said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...


Your problem is all he needs to do is stand next to Hillary on the stage. Cankles will make him look trim.


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 27, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 27, 2016)

Whether his pecker is tiny or not - Rubio sure hit a nerve.


----------



## blastoff (Mar 28, 2016)

When one has a bankroll like Trump's, it's the only size that matters.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 28, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> Whether his pecker is tiny or not - Rubio sure hit a nerve.



All Rubio said was that he had small hands


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 28, 2016)

Great another lefty with a penis obsession just what the board needs


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 28, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> Whether his pecker is tiny or not - Rubio sure hit a nerve.


How so? He responded to it once and the left brought it up a million times so far. You are very influenced by TV.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 28, 2016)

jillian said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Have to admit

Can't remember the last time we got to laugh at Republicans this much. You have to go back to Palin


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



I agree - and the whole world is laughing with us.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 28, 2016)

The world is laughing at us........ 

The 100-plus times Donald Trump assured us that America is a laughingstock


----------

